# How can I wear leopard print leggings?



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 11, 2008)

*They are an opaque beige/brown/black leopard print and go down to the ankles.

What do you think would look good w/ them?From tops to what sort of shoes.

Thanks!*


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 11, 2008)

deffinately wear heels... i usually find that patterned tights can make the legs look shorter and fatter so wear heels... also what about a black skirt? or ive seen people wear denim shorts with them (.. and pulled it off well by not looking like a skank lol) theres many things you could wear but i would stick to plain colours.. if you have other patterns like for example: a polka dot top, it would look silly.


----------



## User49 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting some too! But u don't want to look like trailer trash or like a teeny emo girl in them! I think if I finally get some I will wear them with a black denim mini skirt and black heels and an off the shoulder top like this one from oli.co.uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## tooniee (Apr 11, 2008)

Either heels or boots! because, like glam8babe said, they can shorten your legs being footless, either heels to lengthen your legs, or boots so that they look like tights. I would also say baggier tops, perhaps with a drop waist? that would look hot. I'd also say stick to blacks and dark browns with perhaps a splash of red to keep from looking too OTT.

=)


----------



## frocher (Apr 11, 2008)

.........


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 11, 2008)

I think it really depends on your personal style and when/where you're wearing them.

If you're more funky I suggest pairing it with a tunic length solid colored graphic tee and some black flats or even some high top sneaks:





If you wanna wear them for a night out definitely do a black tunic/dress with some cute heeled ankle/midcalf booties and accessories with antique gold and black. Here's a promo pic from the H&M Cavalli collection:


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree...flats

Black Patent thong sandals
Simple longer black t/or shirt with maybe a belt
big hoops


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

Really depends what your style is.

Honestly? I think ANYTHING goes with leopard print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But my favorite thing to pair it with is a short black dress and black heels. Hot pink also looks great.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 12, 2008)

*I guess my style is girly/glam/a lil splash of hip-hop haha kinda like Beyonce. Black and Hot pink do sound nice. I'd like to make them look sexy but not like I'm trying too hard in the daytime. I kinda think their totally only for clubbing now, which I do not do lol.

 Blahhh.... they may end up as spandex workout leggings 4 me hahaha*


----------



## tooniee (Apr 12, 2008)

bloody stylish for working out then!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 12, 2008)

For day you can make them work with a beautiful white, grey or black blouse, or srtructured shirt and a pencil skirt in red, navy, black, dark green. I would suggest a heal or at least a kitten heal.


----------

